# صناعة منظف دورة وقود البنزين او الديزل ؟؟



## ابو ربحي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
نظرا لخبرة الاخوة هنا في قسم الصناعات الخفيفة اود السؤال عن الية وطريقة تصنيع مادة التنظيف التي تخلط مع الوقود في تنك الوقود البنزين أوالديزل 
ويتم تنظيف دورة الوقود والرشاشات من خلالها.

اتمنى ان اجد اجابتي هنا 
احترامي وودي


----------



## ابو ربحي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

للرفع​


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز
في منهون بيستعملو التنر 
وفي خبراء بيستعملو النفط النقي 
وازا السيارة قديمة ممكن تحط نفتلين


----------

